# What are these things?



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I was just looking at the stand for my bandsaw and noticed this lower shelf and found this box
I opened it up and saw some handles thinking I found some cool chisels, but seeing these, I don't know what they are? 
Do what are they?







































It says heller with a little horse next to it. 
Could it be for putting horse shoes on? I don't know.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

My first guess was a rope "fid" used to splice rope, but they are too big.

Searching the internet for "Heller Tool" brought up the link below. You may have guessed correctly.

http://www.davistownmuseum.org/bioHellerBros.html

"America's most prolific manufacturer's of farriers rasps and blacksmiths hammers".

These do not look like the have any teeth filed into them. Perhaps they are the blanks from which the rasps were made.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Cool!!!! It's another score. Lol
I have a friend who has a horse so maybe he could use these. Thanks Dave.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What's odd though is you go to google images and you can't find tools like that in searching for Farrier Tools. It would be nice to know what the tools are used for.


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

They appear to be babbitt bearing scrapers.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> What's odd though is you go to google images and you can't find tools like that in searching for Farrier Tools. It would be nice to know what the tools are used for.


Yea I'd like to know two. My friend who has a horse, his birthday is coming up and I'd like to know before then, so I can give them to him for his birthday.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

joe bailey said:


> They appear to be babbitt bearing scrapers.


What's that?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it's a babbit bearing scraper it would be a wheelwright or automotive tool. A babbit bearing is a bearing that's in two pieces like a rod and main bearings on a car motor. The scrapers I saw on the net were shorter and had a groove down the center like a carving chisel.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Steve, I guess I won't be giving the to my friend for his horse. Lol
Wonder why this old lady had these under the bandsaw I got? Who knows?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I do not think these are babbit scrapers.

The Davistown museum link states Heller Bros. made tools for farriers and blacksmiths. 

Another link with some of the company history.
http://www.simonds.cc/company/history14.php?menu=../mnu/mnuCompanyHistory

I could imagine the original owner had some link to horses more than being a motor mechanic.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I live in the country and often visit a forum more agricultural. I will copy your picture and post it there and see what happens.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> I do not think these are babbit scrapers.
> 
> The Davistown museum link states Heller Bros. made tools for farriers and blacksmiths.
> 
> ...


I don't know Dave, but I google babbit scrapers images and saw a lot of tools like the one I posted. So I'm not sure what it is. I'd like to find out soon though. 
Thanks for looking this up guys. It's killin me. Lol


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*and the winner is....*

:thumbsup::clap::icon_biggrin::balloon::drink: http://www.woods-metal-shaping.com/machine-rebuilding/scraping/more-scraping-tools-2/


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> :thumbsup::clap::icon_biggrin::balloon::drink: http://www.woods-metal-shaping.com/machine-rebuilding/scraping/more-scraping-tools-2/


Yea you win I guess. Sorry I don't have anything for you but a big, THANKS. Lol
Still wish I knew why this 91 year old woman had these? 
Thanks for researching.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

She wasn't a rigger working in steel construction was? Looks like alignment bars for bolt holes only never seen with wooden handles.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> She wasn't a rigger working in steel construction was? Looks like alignment bars for bolt holes only never seen with wooden handles.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


No, I believe bill got it. 
Maybe I could sharpen them for carving.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> No, I believe bill got it.
> Maybe I could sharpen them for carving.


Who is Bill? Woodnthings?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Who is Bill? Woodnthings?
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Yes. Lol


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Just checked his link - think he hit the nail on the head.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Given the fact that the tools were made by Heller, a company that made farrier tools, I would guess the tools may have been blacksmith tools made for shaping horseshoes. They might make an interesting gift for your friend afterall.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Not to rain on any ones parade but didn`t Joe already say this, scrapers :icon_confused::yes:.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> Given the fact that the tools were made by Heller, a company that made farrier tools, I would guess the tools may have been blacksmith tools made for shaping horseshoes. They might make an interesting gift for your friend afterall.


I'm getting mixed results. Lol I'm not sure what to think, farrier tools, automotive tools, blacksmith tools. Where's joes bucket of rust? He needs to chime in.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dominick said:


> No, I believe bill got it.
> Maybe I could sharpen them for carving.


I didn't see these tools at that link.
.

















 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*these*

in the photo are similar to Dom's


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> I didn't see these tools at that link.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Click on the link and then click scraping. Then click on the pic.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dominick said:


> Click on the link and then click scraping. Then click on the pic.



You guys must see something that I don't. Dom's tools are straight ended, round tapered, with a blunt end. The tools in the picture below aren't as heavily made, and have curved ends, and only two (the bottom two) appear to be round/tapered with curved ends.
.

















 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Here's a better pic cabby. 
Mine are curved as well.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dominick said:


> Here's a better pic cabby.
> Mine are curved as well.
> 
> View attachment 54062


The curve does show in this picture.










 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

*Might want to hang on to those tools!*

It was suggested to me that the tools you have might be metal spinning tools. Well never hearing the term I looked it up and it looks very interesting. You put a sheet of sheetmetal on a lathe and like a potters wheel form the sheetmetal against a wooden form. Most of the tools for this purpose I saw had roller wheels in the ends but some of them looked like the tools you have. Looks like something interesting to try.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea I don't know Steve, but I'm gonna have to go with the scrapers, like the ones bill had posted. It's as close to what I have. It would be cool to know for sure. Nothing's been set in stone yet. I know the edges of mine have kind of a sharp edge, like a burr. 
Thanks for researching.


----------

